# Pila IBC Charger Review



## Hitthespot (Feb 5, 2008)

Since there are always so many questions about rechargable batteries and the appropriate chargers to charge them, I decided to post this mini review. I have asked a lot of questions myself lately which led me to this charger.

Model: PILA IBC CHARGER
Description: Pila Intelligent Li-ion Battery Charging System with 4 Stage Charging Process.
1) Automatic Analyzing Battery Status.
2) Quick Charge.
3) Slow Charge.
4) Standby mode, Trickle Charge. (EDIT:See first post below by SilverFox)
Specs: Charges both independent stations at 4.2 volts 600mah
Charging time listed at 3.5 hours -Approximate
( I would not recommend charging "any" battery rated below 600mah.)
Made In: China
By: Permalight ( Asia ) Co. LTD
Price Paid: 49.99 Plus Shipping

LET ME CLEARLY NOTE WHAT PILA STATES IN THEIR MANUAL AND DIRECTLY ON THE CHARGER, "FOR CHARGING PILA LI-ION BATTERIES ONLY". 

Now having said that this charger is probably used more for 18650, R123, 14500, 17670, 17500, more than it is for Pila batteries, but, I take no responsibility on how it's used, I'm just reporting on how I have used it with great results.

Included in the (nice) Box: Battery holder ( Charging Station ) Xfmr with plug for 120V and I believe what is a Europe Plug. See Photo Below. Carry Bag, Manual, Two Spacers. I thought this was a nice package for the price.







The Charger has two lights for each of the two "Independent" Charging stations. A green led and a red led. Also included is a reset button for each station. More clear on the next picture.
The LEDs perform the following functions:
Green on and Red flashing: Battery Compartment Empty
Red on Green off: Battery Charging
Green on Red off: Battery Fully Charged
Green on and Red Flashing fast: Defective battery
RESET BUTTON Manual Explanation: "If batteries were used for a while but green LED's indicate battery is charged press reset to charge to 100%.





I charged one AW 14500 (750mah)and one Ultrafire 14500 (900mah) to start. The Ultrafire had a voltage of 3.65 to start and the AW was just received and had a starting voltage of 3.91. I wish I would have timed them but hindsight being what it is. The Ultrafire came off at 4.17 volts. The AW which was complete in around 30 minutes came off at 4.07. I placed it back in the charger and hit the reset button. 15 minutes later when the light turned green, it also came off at 4.17 volts. I can see the reset button is going to be a nice feature.
I charged another AW and Ultrafire and both of these came off the charger at 4.17v after the light turned green.




It is nice that the Pila Charger already came with spacers ( removed spacer at the bottom of the charger in above photo) These spacers worked perfect for charging 14500 batteries. I had also purchased a set of Aluminum ones but didn't need them. They would come in handy for charging R123's. I believe the two spacers together would be just about the right size. The spacers that come with the charger screw in and out easily.

Conclusion: I really like this charger. Considering my Ultrafire 139 quit working after two charges. This charger is definitely a step or two up from the 139 charger. I'm not sure why Pila is so insistant that you only charge their 300P, 300S, 600P, 600S batteries with this charger. It is obvious is does a really nice job on any 3.7V Li-ion battery with a true capacity larger than 600mah. Maybe others with more experience than me could shed some light on this.

Bill


----------



## regulator (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I also purchased this charger as part of a Pila package with a Gl2 light almost a year ago.

One thing is for sure is that it is very well made and even looks high quality. I tend to believe that there are some things worth paying a little more for and I think the Pila charger delivers. There is no "cheap" look or feel to it as compared to some things that are low priced and built with the low cost in mind. I am glad I paid a little extra for something I tend to keep and use for many years.

PS: I have only charged 1 Pila battery in this light and most of them are not Pila.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 5, 2008)

Agreed. Like I said in the review the first charger I purchased went bad after only two uses. I just don't see that happening with this charger. It does have a better quality feel to it.

Just out of curiosity what batteries are you charging and at what voltage do they come off. ( if you know )

Thanks

Bill


----------



## adamlau (Feb 6, 2008)

My comments regarding the Pila IBC have not been so kind...


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 6, 2008)

I just ordered one of these from Flashlightz for $36.65 plus shipping. Should arrive any day now. Thanks for the review and nice job neighbor. It looks like a well made charger and at this price, it's hard to beat. It should serve me well.


----------



## regulator (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a couple of Ultrafire 18650 unprotected cells, a 17650 Ultrafire unprotected cell (that I run in my Fenix P3D), AW 14500 protected cells, some generic RCR123 unprotected cells (that do not get use now and will probably go by by), and of course the Pila 18650 protected cell. I think they typically charge to 4.1 - 4.2 but I have not paid a whole lot of attention. I will look the next charge time.

I prefer to use name brand protected cells. I never leave the charger unattended when charging any cells though. I would like to limit the different types of batteries also.

In regards to the Pila statement: I remember reading somewhere about Pila changing their batteries and the protection circuit when they also switched to the new charger. There was something about how the charger handled reseting the protection circuit on their batteries once it was tripped. So maybe this has something to do with the recommendation.


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 6, 2008)

Which shop offers international shipping for the Pila IBC?


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 6, 2008)

adamlau, I will keep an eye out for the quirks you list in your referenced post. When you say it resets, what do you mean. Does it stop the other battery from charging?

Regulator, It is interesting that Pila recommends you remove the batteries and unplug the charger once charging is complete. I just bought a 4 station eneloop charger and 12 eneloops. They state you can leave the battery charger plugged in and the batteries in the charger. I realize it is two different technologies, Li-ion vs Nimh, but I guess not even the manufacturers feel comfortable with Li-ion batteries yet. It is interesting that the Pila is listed as a trickle charger. I usually associate a trickle charger with a charger you leave plugged in and the batteries installed all the time to keep them fresh until you need them. I don't know how you would use this charger as a trickle charger if you remove the batteries once their fully charged? I'm still learning but there seems to be some discrepancies to say the least. It is no wonder noob's (including myself) get so overwhelmed at first.

Thanks for your feedback.

Bill


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello Bill,

Pila needs to come out of the dark ages with their terminology.

They incorrectly refer to the CV stage of the CC/CV Li-Ion charging algorithm as a "trickle" charge. Li-Ion cells can not tolerate a trickle charge without damaging the cell. 

Someday, their marketing department may talk to the engineering department and get it right...

By the way, if you leave your Eneloop cells to trickle charge for an extended period of time, you will ruin them. 

Tom


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 6, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Bill,
> 
> Pila needs to come out of the dark ages with their terminology.
> 
> ...


 
It is nice to know that we have knowledgable (and precious) resources here like you Tom. I can only imagine the testing/reading/studying you've done over the years. Sorry, didn't mean to get mushy on you. 
I'm learning that's for sure; and I'll admit it, I always have fun in the process of learning anything, especially techno stuff.

Thanks for the tip on the eneloop. I didn't plan to leave them in the charger at all, but you never know I may have. Good Tip!

Just my own belief. I don't believe on leaving any battery charger unattended. I had a good friend burn half his house down on a unattended hand tool battery charger.

Thanks Tom,

Bill


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 6, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> Which shop offers international shipping for the Pila IBC?


 
Hi,

try this:
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/bach.html

Alex


----------



## luchs (Feb 6, 2008)

or try here
http://www.neolumen.eu/produits/pila.htm


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 6, 2008)

luchs said:


> or try here
> http://www.neolumen.eu/produits/pila.htm


 
Very interesting, thanks!
Unfortunately I don't speak french so I can't understand everything.
Perhaps I contact them.

Alex


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 6, 2008)

grinsekatz said:


> Unfortunately I don't speak french so I can't understand everything.


There is not so much to understand: *Accueil* opens the Shop, then you select "chargers" and voila! Payment is via PP. Should be no problem. Shipping is ~8 Euro.


----------



## d1dd1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't see any prices on their homepage :thinking:

Hopefully they will ship to Germany


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 6, 2008)

d1dd1 said:


> I can't see any prices on their homepage :thinking:
> 
> Hopefully they will ship to Germany


 
As CandleFranky already wrote _"*Accueil* opens the Shop" _then you see the prices.
I would like to understand what they wrote under "conditions".
Some products have quite interesting prices.

Alex


----------



## d1dd1 (Feb 6, 2008)

grinsekatz said:


> As CandleFranky already wrote _"*Accueil* opens the Shop" _then you see the prices.
> I would like to understand what they wrote under "conditions".
> Some products have quite interesting prices.
> 
> Alex




Thanks


----------



## d1dd1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try translating tho whole homepage with
http://translate.google.com 


Not the best, but you can catch some information :naughty:


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 10, 2008)

luchs said:


> or try here http://www.neolumen.eu/produits/pila.htm


I have written to Neolumen, but no answer till yet. Perhaps they ship only inside France. 

Pila USA have a Paypal-Shop. Do they offer (included) international shipping too??? 
Any ideas? I can't find any informations on this.


----------



## karlthev (Feb 10, 2008)

Can some one give me a conversion table here for the Pila batteries? 
300s = 123; 300P = ?; 600S = 18650??; 600P = ??. I'd like to take advantage of "free" shipping but need to come up to the $100 for that offer and would consider some Pila batteries to make the difference-----or should I get two chargers and auto adaptors???? Decisions, decisions!!

Finally, will this charger charge 10180 Lion cells (90ma) although the literature states nothing that small? Anyone have an idea on this? 
Karl


----------



## criollo (Feb 10, 2008)

Karl, Here's what i got from AW's battery sale thread.


*Size Reference :*

*18650* = 168A / *600P*
*17670* = 168S / *600S*
*18500* = 150A / *300P*
*17500 *= 150S / *300S*

*older version Pila Batteries



Best regards,
Cassian


----------



## DM51 (Feb 10, 2008)

Karl, the Pila cells are very good, but they are also very expensive. You'd be better off getting AWs (IMO) and spending the extra on a 2nd IBC charger. That's what I would do, anyway.

You should not use this charger for any cell with a capacity smaller than 600mAh. That means it is OK down to RCR123 and 14500, but not for RCR2, 10440 et6c. Certainly not for 10180!

The reason for this is that Li-Ion cells should not be charged at >1C, and the Pila IBC output is 600mA per bay.

For a 10180 Li-Ion, I would recommend a coin cell charger, but some people have been using 10440-size Nano-chargers (no accidents reported so far).


----------



## karlthev (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, most appreciated!! 


Karl


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 13, 2008)

*A question about the IBC -->* The Ultrafire 139 overcharges cells after some time through his tickle. But the Pila IBC has tickle too. Does it also overload cells when I leave them in the charger? :thinking:


----------



## DM51 (Feb 13, 2008)

No, it does not. Please read post #9 above.


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 13, 2008)

DM51 said:


> No, it does not. Please read post #9 above.


They call it "CV stage", another name for the same thing. The question is --> Will the Pila IBC overcharge the cells if they are not removed in time - like the Ultrafire Charger? :thinking:


----------



## DM51 (Feb 13, 2008)

No, it will not. The charge terminates properly. However, you should remove the cells from the charger anyway.

CV stands for 'constant voltage'. It is applied during the second stage of the charge, at 4.20V. When the current drops right down, ie when the cell is fully charged, the charge terminates.


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 13, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> after some time through his tickle.


My mind wandered completely off the intended subject matter when I read this.


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 13, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> My mind wandered completely off the intended subject matter when I read this.


:mecry:



DM51 said:


> No, it will not. The charge terminates properly. However, you should remove the cells from the charger anyway.


Yes, of course. Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobstay (Feb 14, 2008)

What voltage does the AC adapter put out? Is it 12V, so it could be used in a vehicle (with appropriate lead)?


----------



## DM51 (Feb 14, 2008)

The adapter output is 6V. The DC in socket on the charger itself is 6V. You might be able to find a 12V > 6V step-down unit somewhere.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 14, 2008)

bobstay said:


> What voltage does the AC adapter put out? Is it 12V, so it could be used in a vehicle (with appropriate lead)?


 
Like Dave said the output is 6 volts but there is a DC to DC adapter available. Specifications below. Copied from the Pila Web site.

*DC/DC adaptor power in : *12 to 24VDC
*DC/DC adaptor power out : *6 VDC / 3 A



Bill


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 14, 2008)

This is from the Pila Charger.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 20, 2008)

That's interesting. The AC plug is listed at 2.5 amps output and the DC cord is listed at 3 amps output. Does that mean it charges faster on 24vdc than on 120vac. Now that I think about it, my cell phone charges much quicker in my car than on the AC charger. I wonder why?

Bill


----------



## etc (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I plan to get this charger.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 13, 2008)

etc - Also check out the thread Pila IBC Charger Compendium. It will answer a lot of questions.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 13, 2008)

IBC Charger DC in : 6 VDC / 2-3 A
IBC Charger DC out : 4.2 VDC / 600mA x 2

To use the PILA in a car, you need a brick. Although the 12V adapter is shown in PILA sales pages, it DOES NOT come with the unit.

By comparison, the UltraFire WF-139 "Rapid Charger" has a 12VDC~400mA input and 450mA x 2 output... OK for RCR123's. You could make a DC adapter without DC-DC conversion, just get the right plugs.

I have both of these chargers.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 13, 2008)

Looked but could not find a definitive answer (I'm assuming NO): 

*Will the Pila IBC charge AW's LiFeP04 RCR123a?*

If not, does anyone know of a charger that is on par with the Pila? I already have the UF-138 charger that AW sells...

Thanks!


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 13, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> Looked but could not find a definitive answer (I'm assuming NO):
> 
> *Will the Pila IBC charge AW's LiFeP04 RCR123a?*



No it will not. I fixed my description of Lithium Iron Phosphate to include LiFePO4 and added the chemical shorthand to the other chemistries.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 13, 2008)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> etc - Also check out the thread Pila IBC Charger Compendium. It will answer a lot of questions.


 
As my own personal side note, that's a great thread, Flashlight Aficionado. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 13, 2008)

varuscelli said:


> As my own personal side note, that's a great thread, Flashlight Aficionado. :thumbsup:



Thank you! Just trying to help the community that helped me.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jul 21, 2011)

The longest battery it will take is a 18650. I'm not familiar with a 18700. Maybe someone else can comment.


----------



## Glow_Worm (Jul 22, 2011)

XTAR 18670 (2200 mAh) works with mine.

Edit: Oops, meant to say 18700.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine calipers to a max of 70.24mm, YMMV


----------



## MachtSchnell (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone know where to get one of these chargers? 
Seems like every site I find via Google have them listed as out of stock.

Thanks!


----------



## Norm (Jan 15, 2013)

MachtSchnell said:


> Anyone know where to get one of these chargers?
> Seems like every site I find via Google have them listed as out of stock.
> 
> Thanks!



Have you tried Oveready a well known dealer here on CPF.

Norm


----------



## captnick (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the review, got mine at Lighthound with the car charger and it's been working fine with the AW 18650 batteries. As a new guy here and lurking for several years, most of my purchases have been greatly influenced by these reviews, thanks again.


----------



## Japciho (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought yesterday Pila charger, through this site: http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/bach.html
Now I wonder, how reliable and whether anyone has experience on this, since I have not yet received confirmation of delivery .... I just got through the mail, that I paid.

Regards to all


----------



## Kabible (Jan 30, 2013)

I've used mine almost daily for about 3 years. No problems.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been using mine constantly since the beginning of 2008 to charge a multitude of batteries including R123 and 18650's. I have had no problems at all in 5 years. I still have the same opinion as when I did the review. It is a great charger. Is a matter of fact, all of the R123 batteries I'm charging are the same batteries. So it definintely does not over charge your batteries.

Bill


----------



## Norm (Jan 30, 2013)

Japciho said:


> I bought yesterday Pila charger, through this site: http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/bach.html
> Now I wonder, how reliable and whether anyone has experience on this, since I have not yet received confirmation of delivery .... I just got through the mail, that I paid.
> 
> Regards to all


If you read the quoted post carefully Japciho is asking about the dealer not the charger.

Norm


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Norm. That's what happens when you read things extremely fast.

Japicho---I have used Bugoutgear in the past a few times with very good results. The owner used to frequent here and answer questions. I believe they were (are) a respected vendor. Give them a call....I'll bet everything is fine.


----------



## bedazzLED (Jan 30, 2013)

I have purchased from Bugoutgear many times, and I had to get one faulty light replaced. Service was always A+ and always very helpful.
No problems with them.


----------



## xevious (Feb 9, 2013)

I've seen quite a few of these come up for sale on the CPF marketplace. I wonder why anyone would ditch the IBC, given how well it works. Is there a better charger on the market now, superior to IBC for not much more?


----------



## Phil828 (Feb 9, 2013)

I just bought a Pila charger and two 18650 AW batteries from Lighthound. Had my order in two days Texas to WV.


----------



## hron61 (Feb 11, 2013)

yepper, been using a pila for almost 3 years now and not even a hiccup, damn thing just works and works well. 

awesome little chargers indeed.


----------



## varuscelli (Feb 20, 2013)

hron61 said:


> yepper, been using a pila for almost 3 years now and not even a hiccup, damn thing just works and works well.
> 
> awesome little chargers indeed.



Your post made me wonder how long I've been using mine, so I had to look. My receipt goes back to mid-2008, so it's into five years now -- and like yours, without a hiccup along the way. It's not like I use it so often I'm wearing it out or anything, but it always keeps my 18650, RCR123A, 14500 batteries charged nicely. I've been very pleased with my Pila IBC charger over what's now a fairly extended ownership period.


----------



## sbbluewater (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it safe to assume that I can use the Pila IBC with the newer and larger capacity 18650 3400 mah batteries and that they will just take a longer time to charge? Anyone know how long I should expect a full charge to take?


----------



## Norm (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure you'll be fine, I don't have any 3400 mAh cells, I've had no problem with 3100mAh.

Norm


----------



## Burgess (Dec 19, 2015)

* * * UPDATE * * *


Still a Great Charger !


And this is still a Great Thread !

lovecpf



BTW --
Recently verified this Intelligent Battery Charger
is indeed smart enough to realize if an
IDIOT operator inserted the battery in
* BACKWARDS * ! ! !

:shakehead :tsk: 

Absolutely no harm at all !
No discharge of the cell.

No 

Didn't even get Warm.

After 90+ minutes !


Gotta' give this product a big

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 19, 2015)

Blast from the past!!! 

Mine is about 9 years old and still going strong - use it every few weeks


----------



## Hitthespot (Dec 19, 2015)

bullfrog said:


> Blast from the past!!!
> 
> Mine is about 9 years old and still going strong - use it every few weeks



Mine is still working perfectly. Wish I could say that about my powerx. One bay stopped working.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 19, 2015)

I still use my Pila charger. I do notice that it seldom charges up to 4.2 volts.

Bill


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 19, 2015)

I have not used my Pila charger since I got Fenix ARE-C2. I will make a test to charge with Pila and then place the cells in the Fenix to read the voltage.
Anyway: Pila IBC is a compact charger very good for bringing with when so needed.


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 25, 2015)

Still using mine. I had it for like 7 or 8 years maybe more. Still running great. Mine came with bunch of other countries adapters and also adapters for 17500 battery size.


----------



## teacher (Dec 27, 2015)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I still use my Pila charger. I do notice that it seldom charges up to 4.2 volts.
> 
> Bill


My Pila is still going strong too. It terminates at 4.18 volt, which IIRC it always has. :thumbsup:


----------



## etc (Dec 27, 2015)

Have had mine for almost 10 years. It was really cool back when I got it.

But you need the adapters to charge cells smaller than 18650 size.

And it does not display the voltage.


----------



## JB (Dec 28, 2015)

Likewise I've also had my IBC for many years. Never realized it was such a good charger until I read some reviews here on CPF.

However, I did subsequently replace it with a Xtar VP2 (mainly to get the voltage display). Of course just recently the VP2 got replaced by the MC3000.


----------

